# What's everyone working on?



## calpollion (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all! My name is Callum and I live in England. I've aspired to be a writer for as long as I can remember and I have to say I'm so glad to find somewhere with so many like-minded people. I figured I'd introduce myself with a discussion.

So, what are you working on at the moment? Are you writing? Looking for a publisher? I'm interested to hear anything at all.

Thanks,
Callum


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome, I'm working on some articles for the site I write for.


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 5, 2014)

I started a short list of current projects here but realized I didn't have time to finish it, I'm too busy. I just finished my first dieselpunk story, which will appear in the second ePulp anthology. No link, that would be spamming.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or comments.


----------



## Potty (Jan 5, 2014)

World domination.


----------



## calpollion (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'm liking it here so far. Shame about your lack of time, by the way. Hopefully a window of opportunity opens up soon, eh?

- - - Updated - - -



Potty said:


> World domination.



Best of luck!


----------



## calpollion (Jan 6, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Welcome, I'm working on some articles for the site I write for.



Glad to be here. Thanks. I'm looking forward to using this hub for discussing and sharing.


----------



## PiP (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Callum,

Welcome to WF.




> So, what are you working on at the moment?


 Hmmm... trying to get some more of my poetry published, procrastinating over completing my novel...errr, and creating some short stories for children using my own illustrations. What are you working on?

PiP


----------



## Douglas (Jan 6, 2014)

I am writing my first Science Fiction novel, which I started 3 days ago.
Is there such a thing as an 'Uber-Newbie' ? :tongue2:


----------



## calpollion (Jan 6, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Callum,
> 
> Welcome to WF.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your work; I hope it goes well for you.

I am currently working on a very precious project of mine. I've had it on the go for nearly five years now, and I think I might finally get it finished in 2014. Victorian-fantasy-teen-fiction is the closest to a genre I could think of. I've heard good things from my beta readers, and from Douglas - my first critique on this site - and I'm excited to have it finally complete.


----------



## calpollion (Jan 6, 2014)

Douglas said:


> I am writing my first Science Fiction novel, which I started 3 days ago.
> Is there such a thing as an 'Uber-Newbie' ? :tongue2:



Hey, we all had to start somewhere, didn't we? Sounds cool, Douglas. I'm something of a fantasy and sci-fi nut so I'd be happy to critique something of yours in the future.


----------



## BeastlyBeast (Jan 6, 2014)

I am working on a teens/young adult novel. It is about a family's hat comes closer together through trials experienced after the mother's death. I think the first chapter came out pretty nicely. I just put it on the board now, in the fiction section.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!

I have several irons in the fire, including a fantasy epic, a science-fiction novel and a couple of short-stories that are in need of some polishing. But, everything is on hold, for the moment, while I tend to some more pressing matters that can't be ignored. I still do a bit of work on my projects, when I can, but it's certainly not as much as I need to do.


----------



## calpollion (Jan 6, 2014)

BeastlyBeast said:


> I am working on a teens/young adult novel. It is about a family's hat comes closer together through trials experienced after the mother's death. I think the first chapter came out pretty nicely. I just put it on the board now, in the fiction section.



I'll give it a look. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## John_O (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome Callum ! I'm working on a book (my first) about my experiences rescuing snakes.


----------



## PiP (Jan 7, 2014)

calpollion said:


> Good luck with your work; I hope it goes well for you.
> 
> I am currently working on a very precious project of mine. I've had it on the go for nearly five years now, and I think I might finally get it finished in 2014. Victorian-fantasy-teen-fiction is the closest to a genre I could think of. I've heard good things from my beta readers, and from Douglas - my first critique on this site - and I'm excited to have it finally complete.



Thanks Callum 

Victorian-fantasy-teen-fiction sounds interesting! Fingers crossed you complete your book in 2014 

PiP


----------



## Ninjabobdude (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello and welcome. I'm new as well, however, judging by the response this site seems to have a wonderful community who are all very supportive. Right now, I'm working on a fantasy/romance shortish story. I'm not looking to get published (yet), just writing for fun. Also, what you're writing sounds very interesting. Hope it turns out well.


----------

